# Hong Kong: City Life II



## MPOWER (Jun 12, 2007)

N / C :applause:


----------



## BOM (Jun 4, 2006)

stunning pictures of an otherworldly city
i can't wait to see more!


----------



## samba_man (Dec 26, 2004)

I luv HK ! :drool:


----------



## Skybean (Jun 16, 2004)

source: http://www.flickr.com/photos/kimluu/sets/72157594426283266/
=====
This is a great set.






































> China Cafe 中國冰室 - One of the few traditional cafes left in Hong Kong
> 
> Definitely one of the best kept secrets of Hong Kong! These cafes usually serve cold drinks, ice cream and some pastries. They have the best milk tea in town!
> 
> ...







































source: http://www.flickr.com/photos/mischiru/


----------



## MPOWER (Jun 12, 2007)

Very nice, the pictures show the real life not only the skyline!


----------



## thomyorke26 (Feb 24, 2006)

wauw, Hong Kong has everything, skyline, good density, and good girls, jejejeje.

NICE SHOTS.

HK is so amazing


----------



## Pincio (May 30, 2007)

nice pictures


----------



## Skybean (Jun 16, 2004)

McDonald's McCafe































































source: http://www.flickr.com/photos/casmaron/sets/72157603719017939/


----------



## Mussoda (Mar 10, 2007)

Skybean said:


> source: http://www.flickr.com/photos/kimluu/sets/72157594426283266/


really impressive !




Skybean said:


>


I saw this for quite a long time, and understand what it happens there.. . 
thanx for sharing, skybean. ^.^


----------



## superchan7 (Jan 21, 2004)

Whatever makes them happy...


----------



## Skybean (Jun 16, 2004)

Thanks for the comments everyone. I hope you enjoyed the pics as much as I did .
*
Hotcha - 咖啡或茶 (Coffee or Tea)*

































source: http://www.flickr.com/photos/whertha/sets/72157605808862165/

































































source: http://www.flickr.com/photos/davidwieland/sets/72157605819621689/

Typhoon


















source: http://www.flickr.com/photos/normalitychallenged/


----------



## jchan123 (Jun 13, 2008)

greatest city in the world
also my hometown


----------



## Skybean (Jun 16, 2004)

source: http://www.flickr.com/photos/teohyc/sets/72157606010010160/


----------



## Skybean (Jun 16, 2004)

source: http://www.flickr.com/photos/alexandrebarreto/sets/72157607133947508/



















source: http://www.flickr.com/photos/tomspender/sets/72157604053499663/










source: http://www.flickr.com/photos/wallacefsk/sets/72157605804089827/


----------



## Sentient Seas (Feb 17, 2007)

Awesome photos!


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Very nice


----------



## cornish pasty (May 29, 2008)

Google Earth


----------



## felipebarros2003 (May 10, 2007)

Hong Kong is so amazing. I wish i could visit it in the future. 
Thanks for sharing. ^_^


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

Source : http://forev.net/kentse


----------



## simontse1992 (Mar 6, 2006)

Awesome, keep going

I LOVE HONG KONG !!!


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

Source : http://justinlaw.fotop.net/


----------



## cmoonflyer (Aug 17, 2005)

*Pics credit goes to soohkinlens ...*


----------



## HSBC (Sep 19, 2005)

^^^^Yummy pictures


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Looks delicious!


----------



## India101 (Jul 22, 2008)

Ohh that food looks delicious


----------



## India101 (Jul 22, 2008)

And Hong Kong has a great skyline and the whole its beautiful!


----------



## Skybean (Jun 16, 2004)

source: http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/sets/72157604820808992/


----------



## thaproducer (Feb 26, 2008)

i would like to be there.. amazing city


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)




----------



## Mussoda (Mar 10, 2007)

^^ amazing set of pics.
those scenes are almost symbolic..on HK..


----------



## the man from k-town (Sep 8, 2008)




----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Amazing pics indeed


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

Source : http://www.pbase.com/circle/hong_kong_night_scene


----------



## Kenwen (May 1, 2005)

shoppin in hk together with tokyo is the best in asia, the high street fashion brands goods are very competitive in price there, im jealous, is much more expensive in the mainland-_-


----------



## Mussoda (Mar 10, 2007)

hey, skybean.. 
can I post some pics?

HK pics shot by a korean.



















(by bluehands @ dc)


----------



## Skybean (Jun 16, 2004)

Mussoda said:


> hey, skybean..
> can I post some pics?


Yes! Anyone can post in this thread. 

The first picture = :drool:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Awesome indeed :drool: ^^


----------



## Brisbaner21 (Jul 17, 2007)

Great shots! I never get tired of looking at this city.


----------



## Skybean (Jun 16, 2004)

source: http://www.flickr.com/photos/msjanehudson/


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

Author's albumn : www.fotop.net/rooykwok


----------



## Skybean (Jun 16, 2004)

source: http://www.flickr.com/photos/from_max/


----------



## snow is red (May 7, 2007)

Hong Kong has so many faces.


----------



## Skybean (Jun 16, 2004)

source: http://www.flickr.com/photos/its-tony/


----------



## Shezan (Jun 21, 2007)

kay:


----------



## Sentient Seas (Feb 17, 2007)

Nice night shots! All are excellent photos.


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

Source : http://www.fotop.net/chrisphoto


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

By *kuikui * from dchome :


----------



## Kuvvaci (Jan 1, 2005)

amazing thread. wonderful pictures. thanks for the thread kay:


----------



## dekosta (Oct 22, 2008)

Really great pics, hong kong is amazing.


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

Source : http://www.fotop.net/neoshum


----------



## Turko (Feb 20, 2005)

Omg, Jaw Dropping pictures. 

Great photography & what an amazing city.
I have always enjoyed my time in Hong Kong

Thank you


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Very interesting pics


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

By *傅布 * from dchome :


----------



## Skybean (Jun 16, 2004)

I just had to post these.
































































source: http://www.flickr.com/photos/sepperer/sets/72157608200332582/


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

Source and more : http://www.flickr.com/photos/dickylau930/sets/72157608267073368/


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

The first of the above pics looks like greek place!! Only the chinese letters make the difference!


----------



## lunarCarpet (Feb 8, 2008)

There's a face I had never seen of H.K. 


Please visit my thread:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=719366


----------



## Skybean (Jun 16, 2004)

A new, excellent set. Welcome to the highrise jungle.






























































































































































































source: http://www.flickr.com/photos/michellzappa/sets/72157607854357113/


----------



## Skybean (Jun 16, 2004)

source: http://www.flickr.com/photos/kartografia/sets/72157606347135376/


----------



## superchan7 (Jan 21, 2004)

HK is where all 3 phases of time meet: past, present, future.


----------



## Skybean (Jun 16, 2004)

source: http://www.flickr.com/photos/brillwill/sets/72157618107238394/










source: http://www.flickr.com/photos/toffiloff/3525638864/




























source: http://www.flickr.com/photos/ruanweixin/sets/72157618026327062/



















source: http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## Skybean (Jun 16, 2004)

​source: http://www.flickr.com/photos/christophejacrot/sets/72157618511270392/


----------



## Skybean (Jun 16, 2004)

source: http://www.flickr.com/photos/christophejacrot/


----------



## cristof (Feb 8, 2006)

my god, this city is full of ads as nobody else... how is it possible, the government doesn't have any kind of restrictions?


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

Welcome to capitalism at its finest!


----------



## EricIsHim (Jun 16, 2003)

cristof said:


> my god, this city is full of ads as nobody else... how is it possible, the government doesn't have any kind of restrictions?


As long as they are structurally safe and don't fall down on the street, the government none the less.


----------



## EricIsHim (Jun 16, 2003)

>


Sunshine or rain. :lol:


----------



## Skybean (Jun 16, 2004)

source: http://www.flickr.com/photos/christophejacrot/


----------



## Mussoda (Mar 10, 2007)

^^ tropical squall ?


----------



## EricIsHim (Jun 16, 2003)

Mussoda said:


> ^^ tropical squall ?


don't think all the pictures were taken on the same day.
squall rarely happens in hong kong, but it does rain a lot, and can be heavy from time to time.


----------



## Skybean (Jun 16, 2004)

source: http://www.flickr.com/photos/liuvincent/sets/72157619537054075/


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Mussoda said:


> ^^ tropical squall ?


I dont think that Hong Kong climate its tropical... how often you have rains in HongKong?


----------



## _00_deathscar (Mar 16, 2005)

A lot.


----------



## EricIsHim (Jun 16, 2003)

christos-greece said:


> I dont think that Hong Kong climate its tropical... how often you have rains in HongKong?


No, it's' not tropical, but it's called SUB-tropical. :lol:

Rain does come very often during the spring and summer time, probably once every a few days on average, but it is always humid even when it is sunny out to get ready for the next big rain.

But during the autumn and winter, Hong Kong does get pretty dry from time to time. 



>


^^ That's hilarious. I hope the crews had warned the operator downstairs before they stuck that camera out the window. That's pretty far out and possibly smashed into the back of the tram in the front at stops and traffic signal.


----------



## Skybean (Jun 16, 2004)

source: http://www.flickr.com/photos/happykiddo4ever/


----------



## Skybean (Jun 16, 2004)

source: http://www.flickr.com/photos/yahsheik/sets/72157604126863134/with/3632509077/


----------



## Taller Better (Aug 27, 2005)

*A big thank you for all the credited photos in this thread!! Please remember, everyone, that only credited photos may be placed in Cityscapes. Thank you.*


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Gorgeous photos @Skybean, thanks a lot for those photos


----------



## Torment (Apr 5, 2007)

Skybean said:


>


Where is that?


----------



## EricIsHim (Jun 16, 2003)

Torment said:


> Where is that?


Heritage 1881, formerly Marine Police Headquarter, in Tsim Sha Tsui


----------



## Skybean (Jun 16, 2004)

source: http://www.flickr.com/photos/darkb4dawn/sets/72157616325348106/


----------



## Skybean (Jun 16, 2004)

source: http://www.flickr.com/photos/muratgermen/


----------



## Skybean (Jun 16, 2004)

source: http://www.flickr.com/photos/jamesyeung/sets/72157607986299206/


----------



## _00_deathscar (Mar 16, 2005)

Source: http://www.flickr.com/photos/chikitosam/3626961736/sizes/o/


----------



## Skybean (Jun 16, 2004)

Wow, great picture!


----------



## Skybean (Jun 16, 2004)

source: http://www.flickr.com/photos/desmond_hsu/sets/72157621649102967/


----------



## jutinyoung (Dec 9, 2007)

nice!


----------



## JoSin (Sep 11, 2005)

Great pics!! Love those trams!


----------



## Skybean (Jun 16, 2004)

It is alive...



























http://www.flickr.com/photos/raychan/3875218784/in/photostream/



























http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## Skybean (Jun 16, 2004)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/chibirock/sets/72157622128929154/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/nickvasta/3880834986/in/set-72157622089592977/




































http://www.flickr.com/photos/photochoi/


----------



## Skybean (Jun 16, 2004)

*G.E.M. - Game Over*







































































































http://www.flickr.com/photos/rot-blog/sets/72157622034116419/


----------



## Uaarkson (Feb 11, 2009)

Oh my god.


----------



## Skybean (Jun 16, 2004)

Here is a SUPER timelapse video. Watch in HD.

Sights include Causeway Bay at night, harbour view, Stonecutter's bridge and the Twin Towers.


----------



## corredor06 (Oct 13, 2008)

very lively city


----------



## Skybean (Jun 16, 2004)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/smaku/sets/72157622222048726/


----------



## Skybean (Jun 16, 2004)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/smaku/sets/72157622222048726/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/piyo02mel/3907048548/


----------



## Skybean (Jun 16, 2004)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/sets/72157622200662865/


----------



## Skybean (Jun 16, 2004)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/yilimonster/sets/72157622342326458/


----------



## Skybean (Jun 16, 2004)

Airport

















http://www.flickr.com/photos/rwp-roger/sets/72157608386554560/with/3296548663/


----------



## stefanguti (Oct 27, 2007)

Good to see those pictures.
I miss the city, just got back from HK.


----------



## Skybean (Jun 16, 2004)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/sets/72157621052656387/


----------



## ATB (Sep 11, 2009)

Thanks for all the beautiful pics of HK, I really want to visit this place.


----------



## stefanguti (Oct 27, 2007)

Thank you Skybean.

I have been to HK a few weeks ago.

It is unbelievable!


----------



## stefanguti (Oct 27, 2007)

Skybean said:


> source: http://www.flickr.com/photos/jamesyeung/sets/72157607986299206/




Perfect!!!


----------



## Skybean (Jun 16, 2004)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/dennis_co/


----------



## Skybean (Jun 16, 2004)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/rwp-roger/sets/72157608386554560/?page=1


----------



## Skybean (Jun 16, 2004)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/kirkpedersenurbanart/


----------



## franpunk (Feb 15, 2009)

Honnk Kong looks huge


----------



## Skybean (Jun 16, 2004)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/_munin_/


----------



## Skybean (Jun 16, 2004)

Causeway Bay



























http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/

Central



































































































http://www.flickr.com/photos/ken8303/sets/72157622428136861/?page=2


----------



## Skybean (Jun 16, 2004)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4031914423/in/set-72157622629540796/


----------



## Skybean (Jun 16, 2004)

Causeway Bay













































http://www.flickr.com/photos/poketo/with/4030310457/


----------



## Skybean (Jun 16, 2004)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/kongyukloong/sets/72157622833872693/with/4167668573/

Causeway Bay





































http://www.flickr.com/photos/madeinhk/sets/72157622846519833/


----------



## Skybean (Jun 16, 2004)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/pexpix/sets/72157602209505062/with/4192689232/
































































http://www.flickr.com/photos/frau-klein/sets/72157623010837084/


----------



## Skybean (Jun 16, 2004)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/seeing_aspects/sets/72157623010531083/


----------



## JoSin (Sep 11, 2005)

Nice pics, keep them coming!


----------



## stefanguti (Oct 27, 2007)

Exactly what I was looking for! 
Keep'em coming.


----------



## Skybean (Jun 16, 2004)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/wunkaiwang/sets/72157623160873198/


----------



## Skybean (Jun 16, 2004)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/hltam/sets/72157594216732452/


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Very nice and interesting photos from Hong Kong, Skybean


----------



## EricIsHim (Jun 16, 2003)

>


Doing it in CWB?? I think I would have stepped on one of them.


----------



## dmoor82 (Jul 7, 2009)

Wow!This is an amazing city!One of The World's greatest!nice pix everyone!


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

I also noticed that photo:


>


Really interesting...


----------



## VRS (Jun 25, 2006)

hobby..what a hobby...


----------



## zergcerebrates (Jan 23, 2004)

Aiya. Now I miss HK even more.


----------



## CeC (May 18, 2005)

So interesting! I would love to go there and would even live there for a while. very cool.


----------



## Koobideh (Jun 27, 2009)

One of the most amazing cities in the world!!


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

I think we need some updates about Hong Kong city life...


----------



## Skybean (Jun 16, 2004)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/sets/72157623691235156/with/4477655370/













































































































http://www.flickr.com/photos/0711md/sets/72157623849008639/with/4580082487/





































http://www.flickr.com/photos/denkidon/sets/72157602272513713/with/4112205813/










http://www.flickr.com/photos/jobim1983/sets/72157623378531352/


----------



## Boba Fett22 (Nov 24, 2007)

Brilliant.


----------



## LeeighIam (Oct 7, 2008)

Have never really seen Hong Kong up close and on street level and Im LOVING it! gosh kinda reminds me of San Francisco!


----------



## tmac14wr (Oct 12, 2004)

Awesome shots. What a city.


----------



## Mussoda (Mar 10, 2007)

Skybean said:


>


what's this ? 
subway passageway ?


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Awesome, very nice photos of Hong Kong once again


----------



## Skybean (Jun 16, 2004)

Mussoda said:


> what's this ?
> subway passageway ?



It looks like a subway entrance, exit and an interchange to the Airport Express line.

















































































































































http://www.flickr.com/photos/justjn/sets/72157624090825789/


----------



## Mussoda (Mar 10, 2007)

Skybean said:


> It looks like a subway entrance, exit and an interchange to the Airport Express line.


I see. that's very decent, spacious with the very nice design as of its use. nice!


----------



## Skybean (Jun 16, 2004)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/robertschrader/sets/72157624365774952/


----------



## Skybean (Jun 16, 2004)

One of the best photographers: http://www.flickr.com/photos/byg666/page1/


----------



## JoSin (Sep 11, 2005)

Wow amazing street scenes!


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

The last photo updates about Hong Kong city life are really very nice, amazing


----------



## travelworld123 (Sep 24, 2008)

Skybean said:


>


this photo looks very familiar! - i think it's from the JW Marriot Hotel


----------



## cristof (Feb 8, 2006)

ads ads...love it


----------



## travelworld123 (Sep 24, 2008)

there should be a Bangkok City Life thread!!


----------



## Audiomuse (Dec 20, 2005)

I visited Hong Kong once... when I was 3 years old >(

God, I want to go there right now. Look how colorful this city is. I'm a sucker for billboards, business signs, and neon.


----------



## Guest (Jan 4, 2011)

Ok this thread makes me want to move there so badly..


----------



## travelworld123 (Sep 24, 2008)

same... such an amazing metropolis


----------



## stefanguti (Oct 27, 2007)

Beautiful!
What lenses are you using?


----------



## Skybean (Jun 16, 2004)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/jozersphotography/with/3391184540/

















































































































































http://www.flickr.com/photos/albertlawkk/


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

^^
beautiful photos....


----------



## Skybean (Jun 16, 2004)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/photozither/5768176381/










http://www.flickr.com/photos/lasse-san/with/5768288315/























































http://www.flickr.com/photos/bbq0406/page1/


----------



## Skybean (Jun 16, 2004)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/albertlawkk/


----------



## Koobideh (Jun 27, 2009)

Greatest city ever! Pls keep this thread alive


----------



## Antonio227 (Mar 10, 2006)

Interesting pictures.


----------



## Eins4 (Oct 30, 2010)

Great photos, nice city and people.


----------



## travelworld123 (Sep 24, 2008)

incredible photos


----------



## Sergey_A (Jun 1, 2011)

*Hong Kong Park*










Photo by me


----------



## Aashiq (Mar 17, 2010)

Beautiful city. It's my dream to visit this city atleast once in my life.


----------



## Sergey_A (Jun 1, 2011)

pics by me


----------



## Sergey_A (Jun 1, 2011)

pics by me


----------



## apinamies (Sep 1, 2010)

Wonderful pictures. Hong Kong must be most crowded developed city in the world.


----------



## Sergey_A (Jun 1, 2011)

pictures by me


----------



## kresna (Jun 14, 2011)

Landscapes taken very beautiful & vivid


----------



## Sergey_A (Jun 1, 2011)

pics by me


----------



## lkiller123 (Nov 22, 2010)

Time Shift by [~Bryan~], on Flickr


The Color of The Night by [~Bryan~], on Flickr


Everyday by [~Bryan~], on Flickr


Are we safe? by [~Bryan~], on Flickr


----------



## lkiller123 (Nov 22, 2010)

The Jungle by [~Bryan~], on Flickr


Urban Jungle by [~Bryan~], on Flickr


Hustle and bustle of city life by [~Bryan~], on Flickr


Crossing by [~Bryan~], on Flickr


----------



## Sergey_A (Jun 1, 2011)

pictures by me


----------



## lkiller123 (Nov 22, 2010)

Communication by [~Bryan~], on Flickr


Neon signs in Hong Kong by [~Bryan~], on Flickr


Crossing by [~Bryan~], on Flickr


The city at night by [~Bryan~], on Flickr


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

Fantastic photos of Hongkong....thanks.:cheers2:


----------



## lkiller123 (Nov 22, 2010)

The Giant by [~Bryan~], on Flickr


Time by [~Bryan~], on Flickr


Night Walk by [~Bryan~], on Flickr


We are doing the same thing day by day by [~Bryan~], on Flickr


----------



## lkiller123 (Nov 22, 2010)

My own world by [~Bryan~], on Flickr


Nathan Road by [~Bryan~], on Flickr


The outside world by [~Bryan~], on Flickr


Night Market by [~Bryan~], on Flickr


----------



## Aan (Nov 5, 2007)

great photos, looking forward to visit HKG again in future, but not anytime soon :-(


----------



## lkiller123 (Nov 22, 2010)

Red stream by [~Bryan~], on Flickr


Crowd by [~Bryan~], on Flickr


Take a seat by [~Bryan~], on Flickr


Hong Kong Lives by [~Bryan~], on Flickr


----------



## lkiller123 (Nov 22, 2010)

Bills by [~Bryan~], on Flickr


Fighting crime by [~Bryan~], on Flickr


Hong Kong Walk - Way back home by [~Bryan~], on Flickr


Platform by [~Bryan~], on Flickr


----------



## Sergey_A (Jun 1, 2011)

pictures by me


----------



## Ujeen (Sep 24, 2010)

Such an astonishing pictures you took, fellas!
I love Hong Kong! Couple of my shots (not so professional as above though)


----------



## lkiller123 (Nov 22, 2010)

I ♥ Hong Kong trams by Fabio Sabatini, on Flickr


Legs on the tram by Fabio Sabatini, on Flickr


----------



## lkiller123 (Nov 22, 2010)

Taxi queue by Clementqc, on Flickr


[explored] Dream by Clementqc, on Flickr


[FP explored] Out of focus by Clementqc, on Flickr


Street bowling by Clementqc, on Flickr


----------



## lkiller123 (Nov 22, 2010)

Don't Turn Around  by Blind-C-Copy, on Flickr


Pride and Prejudice by Blind-C-Copy, on Flickr


Tired? by Blind-C-Copy, on Flickr


Shall we talk? by Blind-C-Copy, on Flickr


----------



## lkiller123 (Nov 22, 2010)

Yawn by TGKW, on Flickr


Action by TGKW, on Flickr


Rik by TGKW, on Flickr


----------



## Skybean (Jun 16, 2004)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/aandreas/


----------



## Purple Dreams (Jan 31, 2007)

Hong Kong is an awesome city. The natural setting is beautiful and the city itself is nice with a great mix of east and west.


----------

